#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  New Insights into Instagram Stories Performance

## Bhavya

Socialinsider team conducted an analysis and shared insights into Instagram Stories performance. This data will help you better engage with your followers through Instagram Stories. Check out the Instagram Stories study in the below graphic.

----------

